# PM machines



## Tamper84 (Jan 1, 2013)

Well folks my first dip into the import forum so don't kill me lol. But I have been reading about pm machines (lathes and mills) and also a guy named Matt. What company does he sell for or does he have a website? Also the talk of these 45 clones and so on, what are you all talking about? I might go import,'just started looking around. 

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Ray C (Jan 1, 2013)

Chris,

I've been a customer of Matt for a couple years and he services several of the marinas I do work for.  He's been in business for a good while and isn't going away anytime soon.   He started/owns/runs this place:  http://www.machinetoolonline.com/ 

He buys lathes/mills etc from the large factories in China (and some in Taiwan) just the same way Grizzly, Enco and all the other places.  The machines from all these places are all very similar but each US-side importer can order them with their home-brew of customizations.   Matt also has formal/industry experience in machining and orders his units with what he feels are the best features to have.  He orders machines several times a year and they're usually sold-out before the containers come to the States.  Since he's one of the smaller importers, he sometimes has problems getting his orders filled.  The last batch of equipment got hung-up reasons both in China as well as Hurricane Sandy and a port workers strike.

I will say this, he knows his machines inside out and will bend-over backward to help you.  He's usually running around like a one-armed wallpaper hanger so, he's a little hard to contact but when you get him on the phone, the time is well spent.

Ray

EDIT:  There are other places like Victor (California) and Baileigh (N. Carolina?) that have machines very similar to Matt's.  Matt's prices are hands-down better!


----------



## Tamper84 (Jan 1, 2013)

Thank you Ray!!!

Chris


----------



## bvd1940 (Jan 1, 2013)

+1 what Ray said. I bought a PM1440B from Matt and had some small problems with it but Matt is a real stand up guy and takes care of any problem,s that arise.


----------



## GaryK (Jan 2, 2013)

And unlike other places you can haggle a little bit with Matt over the price. He will also save you 2% if you don't use a credit card. It's not much but it helps with shipping.

Gary


----------



## saintricky (Jan 4, 2013)

I just got a PM1127VF in Nov. I think its a great machine. The only thing wrong, is its advertised as having a 1 1/16 spindle bore, but they should change the ad because its less than an inch. 7/8 round stock will barely fit thru, but not 1" Other than that nitpick, I'm satisfied. Matt is a good guy to deal with.       Rick


----------



## jgedde (May 23, 2013)

+1 on Precision Matthews.  A decent machine for whatever price you're paying...  Matt stands behind his products and doesn't just forget about you after the sale.  

If I had to pick one thing about PM that isn't so great it would be that Matt is very hard to get a hold of.  But, when you finally get to talk with him, he treats you right!  My PM-45 is two years old and I would buy from PM again.  I am really drooling over the new high-precision 2/3 BP style mill.  I want one!

John


----------



## Rbeckett (May 23, 2013)

Other than being a little difficult to get in touch with, Matt has a great reputation and does a really great job being a small direct importer.  Since he has hands on experience when you do have to call if you have an issue, he will understand what you are talking about right off the bat.  An he speaks English fluently....I guess it's cause he is 'Merican.  When I get the money saved for an even larger lathe it will come from him.  But I just bought my first step up lathe so it is gonna be a while before I try to even thinks about getting away with it and the SWMBO.....I can usually slide one in a year like that without sleeping in the pump shed with the owl..

Bob


----------



## Leagle (Jun 17, 2013)

I am a newbie in every respect.  Some day I hope to be able to claim the title of amateur (very) machinist.  Not there yet, by any means.  I currently have access to a state of the art machine shop, but can't do whatever I want when I want.  My friend who allows me access has this hangup about not letting me use his machines when he can make money on them.  Imagine that!  As a result, I am planning to set up my own home machine shop.  I have been looking at a number of different lathes to buy, including the Precision Matthews, in various models.  In my investigations, I called PM and was told that Matt was not available because he was "out on a service call."  I told the person to whom I was speaking that I had been told that Matt was the owner, and they confirmed.  How many companies have you dealt with (that had more than 3 employees) who went out on service calls?  I left a message at around 9:00 a.m. in the morning and that afternoon at 3:00 I was talking to Matt, who had called me back.  He spent almost 45 minutes on the phone with me and answered, what to 99% of the people on this forum would consider to be VERY dumb questions.  He sent me information which I had requested within the hour, to which I responded by email.  He replied in less than an hour, again.  I will not argue with anyone about machining techniques (being dumber than the proverbial rock), but those who say that Matt is hard to reach may want to try again.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Jun 17, 2013)

I have not dealt with Matt.

I think we need to remember something.  There was a day when someone could actually get something done, and not be available via email or phone every hour.  Especially an operation of one or just a few people.

I think we have gotten too used to big companies with 24 hour access to dedicated "customer service" people- BUT whose "customer service" often isn't worth s--t.
I have a feeling, that when one does get to Matt, that any 10 minutes with him is worth about 60 with a "customer service representative".  If people want him to hire some, raise the price of the machines, and have him be less accessible, email him and suggest it.  I sort of doubt that is what people really want.  We already have a bunch of big catalog companies like that.

So yes, it may be hard to get him sometimes.  I am sometimes hard to get too!  Sometimes for hours, or a day, I am WORKING.  

When I picture Matt, and his reputation for being there for customers so much of the time, and people getting mad over a few hours or even a day (very occasionally, as my impression), AND personally prepping or testing almost every machine, and dealing with special orders and installs, and still having to do all the things that are necessary to run a small business that people don't see, I just picture a guy SCRAMBLING.   

Let's please remember that there advantages and disadvantages to dealing with big companies, and small ones.  

Please forgive my soapbox moment.


Bernie


----------



## Ray C (Jun 17, 2013)

Matt is both a really decent guy AND he knows the modern tool business.   At times, he is hard to reach because he's busting his tail unloading and setting up 3 or 4 full cargo containers  of machines (30-40 machines each) and prepping them for delivery.  That happens several times a year and I for one don't think I could do it myself.  He also sells much larger machines than what we small-time guys purchase.  Those big machines are always sold with service contracts and he personally does a lot of that work.  I'll also mention that Matt loves to design machines -and sometimes, he works with local cast iron foundries and makes experimental parts.  He knows his way around machines and when you get 15 minutes of his time, you're getting the benefit of a lifetime of straight-shooting, no BS information.

It's no secret, I do my best to help Matt out and I attempt to offload some of the questions & answers he normally gets by posting information here.  He's mentioned this has helped him a lot.  I get anywhere from 3-5 Private Messages a week from PM owners who have questions and the occasional person whose looking to buy a lathe.  I do my best to answer the questions as truthfully as Matt does...

Anyhow, I hope you decide to go with a PM machine as I feel they're pretty darn decent as far as modern Asian manufactured machines go.

Ray


----------

